# Burn marks on wiring



## airicwilson (Feb 21, 2011)

We are in the process of renovating our kitchen.  Our first step was to remove one of the walls.  After I ripped down all the drywall and exposed the wiring I noticed a small burn mark on the wire sheath where the wiring comes through the stud at the ceiling from the attic.  The wire is for the light switch that powers the main light in the kitchen.  Is this burn mark an indicatation there is a problem with the wiring or that it is unsafe.  Any expertise on this situation would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 21, 2011)

Probably the result of where someone pounded a nail or drilled a screw into the stud and hit the wire.  I can't see too good but, if the insulation is OK then the wire should still be good.


----------



## airicwilson (Feb 21, 2011)

The sheath looks fine (other than the burn mark), and I'm replacing the wire anyways because I'm moving the switch to a different wall and it needs to be longer.  I just didn't know if there was a bigger problem somewhere else.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you sure the wire is burned or is that dirt from air flow. Newer houses would have that hole plugged around the wire for air flow and fire stop. There are products sold for this and homeowners should crawl around the attic and basements and plug all these holes.


----------



## airicwilson (Feb 21, 2011)

I think you may be right with it being dirty, i had a plumber friend who does a little electrical work come over and look at it and he rubbed it right off and the wire looks fine.  He said with breakers it's nearly impossible for a wire to over heat and burn, you will always trip the breaker first.  Thanks for the help, the wife can sleep easy now!


----------

